# Ubuntu for Phone



## bfmetcalf (Jan 25, 2012)

Possible on the fassy/mez/showcase? It looks very interesting and would love to see it since I'm probably stuck with my Showcase for another year.


----------



## skeetdroid (May 28, 2012)

i doubt it. i think the specs require at minimum a dual core processor, which i dont think our phones have....i could be wrong though, im just guessing.


----------

